# NFS Rivals Problem mit Vollbildmodus



## EGThunder (21. November 2013)

Moin zusammen,

habe heute voller Vorfreude NFS Rivals gestartet und seitdem ein Problem was mich echt ärgert.

Ich kann das Spiel nicht im Vollbildmodus spielen, sobald dieser aktiv ist, wird der Monitor schwarz und flackert und das Spiel fängt an zu stocken.
Sobald ich aber im Fenstermodus spiele, klappt alles wunderbar, nur ist das für mich keine Option!

Was ich schon probiert habe:

- neusten GPU Beta Treiber installiert, inkl. CleanUp Tool
- verschiedenste Einstellungen sowohl vom Monitor als auch im Treibermenü ausprobiert: z.b. 30Hz, VSync on/off, GPU Skalierung usw...

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch einen Tipp was ich machen kann um das Problem zu umgehen.

Es handelt sich hier um eine Radeon HD 7970 und der Monitor ist ein LG TM2792. Der Monitor und die GPU sind via HDMI verbunden.

Grüße EG


----------



## PCGH_Phil (21. November 2013)

Für das eigentliche Problem kenne ich die Ursache nicht, aber einen Workaround kann ich dir anbieten:

Schalte das Spiel in den Windowed-Mode und wähle deine native Auflösung. Übernimm die Einstellungen und verlasse das Spiel wieder. Im Origin-Browser auf Rivals Rechtsklicken, Spiel-Eigenschaften anwählen. Jetzt öffnet sich ein Fenster. Trage in die Befehlszeile ein: "-Window.BordersEnable 0" (ohne ""). Jetzt sollte das Spiel im Borderless Window laufen.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.
So long,
Phil


----------



## EGThunder (21. November 2013)

Moin, ja das funktioniert mal bestens. 
Vielen Dank, ich denke mal mit neueren Treibern sollte das Problem an sich behoben sein, solange kann ich es ja so zocken. 

EG


----------



## Dellio (24. Dezember 2013)

ich komm nichtmal ins spiel und hab nur schwarzen bildschirm. ton is auch nur abgehackt. mein system is n i7 920 und graka ne 7870 also das sollte nicht das problem sein. was kann ich tun?


----------

